# Excision of excess granulation tissue



## ruthan (Jun 3, 2014)

Hi... I am hoping someone out there can shed some light on this for me.  I had a patient that originally came in for a Inc. Hernia Repair (open).  When the Physician got in there There was excess fibrotic tissue and granulation tissue that was removed.  Once it was removed there was no hernia, they then looked more inferiorly, and again done the same thing and also found no hernia to repair.  So after removing this tissue patient was then closed.  I am at point where I don't know where to look without getting a unspec. code 49999.  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Jun 12, 2014)

That would be my direction.


----------

